# need info



## kurtes (Apr 27, 2010)

I have a bolens 3 pt tiller dont know much about it other than when hooked to my tractors 540 pto it bareley turns cant find any info on the net about it model is 18628 with 1/4 in input shaft is it possible it is different rpm dont know much about these things


----------

